# Beware if you have a PayPal account



## johnsiddle (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Guy's
I have just been hit for £1000 taken from my PayPal account in 10 X £100 amounts supposedly to Itunes. It showed up on my cc statement as PayPal,Paypal and in my Paypal account it said it was Paypal Digital Gifts.
I don't even have an ipod, I cant stand apple products.

I only really noticed it on my cc statement as all 10 were in a block.

So change your Paypal password and also your memorable data NOW just in case. I have also cut the link to Paypal from my Ebay account so now I have to sign in each time I buy something.

regards John


----------

